# تعارف وتآلف (من باب فيد واستفيد)



## ahmedismail (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبارك لكم المنتدى الجميل نفع الله به وبكم الأمة وجزى الله أصحاب هذه الأفكار النيرة 
نسأل الله أن ينفع بها الاسلام والمسلمين .

صراحة بينما أتجول في صفحات الانترنت (صولات وجولات في صفحات جوجل) أبحث عن شيء معين خطر في بالي .. لما لا يوجد منتدى للهندسة الطبية ممكن الرجوع إليه في الأزمات خصوصا ذوات الخبرة
لذا أقترح بأول مشاركة لي بالمنتدى أنا يطرح كل منا سواء كان طالب دراسة أو موظف تعريف بنفسه وفي أي مجال يدرس أو يعمل للتتوجه له الأسئلة والأستفسارات الخاصة بمجاله وأرجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع أيضا .. 

المكان : السعودية - الرياض 
الحالة : موظف في شركة
الشركة : شركة بنج للتقنية الطبية 
المجال : أنظمة قسطرة (دماغ - قلب - أطراف) - أجهزة Eeg - مناظير جراحية - تروللي - جهاز استئصال اللوز Ent 

وأنا حاضر بأي سؤال أو استفسار بما يتعلق بنفس المجال أو أي مجال أو موضوع هندسي طبي 

وجزاكم الله خير وأرجو التفاعل بالموضوع وتكملته لتعم الفائدة .

محبكم في الله 
م. أحمد اسماعيل


----------



## m_elzein (17 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير يامهندس وأسال الله لك التوفيق
معاذ الزين محمد احمد دوش-السودان-هندسة طبية-السنة الاولى-كلية علوم التقانة


----------



## محمد صبٌاح (17 أبريل 2006)

اهلا بيك يا مهندس احمد
محمد صبٌاح - الاردن - موظف في شركة الكهرباء الوطنية و طالب في جامعة الاسراء/هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات


----------



## eng/dream (20 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اعتقد الفكرة دى مفيدة جدا وارجو تعميمها فى المنتدى كلة
اختكم sh.s
مصر-لسة بكالوريوس هندسة طبية -جامعة القاهرة
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ahmedismail (22 أبريل 2006)

حياكم الله وأهلا وسهلا بكم أخوتي

وأشكركم على الرد المتفاعل ونحن في الخدمة لأي سؤال أو استفسار


----------



## aljeddawi (1 مايو 2006)

بسم الله
يعطيك العافية على موضوعك
معاكم الشريف من جدة طالب في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز هندسة طبية​


----------



## عبدالقدوس (1 مايو 2006)

*المؤمن اخو المؤمن*

السلام عليكم
اما بعد.
لما قرات جل المواضيع اردت ان اشارك بمساعدة عامة لكل اخ انا شيخ من المغرب لدا انا مستعد للرد على اي استفسار حول امراض الجان وما شابه واعطاء العلاج المناسب ولا اريد شيئا سو الدعاء الحسن والسلام


----------



## م.الدمشقي (2 مايو 2006)

ان المهندس الدمشقي
لست متخصصا في مجال معين ولكني اعمل في مجال اجهزة العيون
وانت مستعد للاجابه عن الاساله في هذا المجال على قدرع علمي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (2 مايو 2006)

ان المهندس الدمشقي
لست متخصصا في مجال معين ولكني اعمل في مجال اجهزة العيون
وانت مستعد للاجابه عن الاساله في هذا المجال على قدرع علمي


----------



## yamenshahin (5 مايو 2006)

موضوع جميل
أسمي : يامن عبد السلام شاهين
طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة قسم هندسة طبية
أعمل في الشركة الدولية لتوريد وتطوير الأجهزة الهندسية
وأنا سأرد تلقائياً علي الأسئلة التي أعرفها


----------



## محمد العصا (9 مايو 2006)

اسمي محمد العصا
مهندس اجهزة طبيه وغير متخصص في مجال معين وابحث عن تخصص في مجال من مجالات الاجهزة الطبيه ولكن وضعي في فلسطين لا يساعد على عمل اي شيء فمن لديه نصيحه فليقدمها لي وشكرا لطرح الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2006)

الأخ محمد العصا المحترم
اتريد نصيحتي . سوف تقول نعم اليس كذلك .
اختص في اجهزة الأسنان . سوف تقول لماذا اجهزة الأسنان بالذات .
لقلة الكادر في هذا المجال .
ممكن مزاولة العمل خارج عملك الوظيفي ايضا .
البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (14 مايو 2006)

انا انصحك العمل في مجال الاجهزه المختبريه لانك مبتدء


----------



## libyacom (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته*

حابب اتعرف علي اعضاء المنتدي لانى مشترك جديد 

طارق من ليبيا مهندس صيانة معدات طبية وكهروميكانيكية (بكالوريوس)
والعمل الحالى فى مستشفى والتخصص اجهزة معامل ومختبرات طبية
ومتعاون مع جامعة لتدريب طلبة قسم الهندسة الطبية

اتمنى ان اكون عضو فعال فى المنتدى فقط احتاج لبعض الوقت لاعداد شروح ودروس على بعض المعدات الطبية 

تحياتي
سلام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ طارق من ليبيا .

اهلأ وسهلأ ...نرحب بصديقنا الجديد والدائم ان شاء الله .

ونتمنا لك دوام الصحة والموفقية .

البغدادي


----------



## ماجد العلي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*فكرة جيدة*

اخواني المهندسين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صراحة" هذه أول مشاركة لي وأعجز عن وصف هذا المنتدى الذي يحوي الكم الهائل من المهندسين والمواضيع المفيدة.
بطاقة تعريف:أخوكم:
م . ماجد محمد العلي
من السعودية
مهندس أجهزه طبيه
متفرغ حاليا" لدراسة الماجستير في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز تخصص ادارة أعمال

للتنويه : أي خدمة من الرياض أنا حاضر .
وأأأسف على الاطالة
تحياتي لكم جميعا"
:56:


----------



## Bioengineer (16 سبتمبر 2006)

م.عادل صلاح
اليمن-صنعاء
متوسع في أجهزة الرنين المغناطيسي سيمنز وكذلك أجهزة الأشعه.


----------



## مهندسه الطب (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا بكل المشاركين الجدد
وارجو التواصل الدائم في ملتقى المهندسين .


----------



## مهندسه الطب (16 سبتمبر 2006)

العراق - بغداد 
قسم هندسه الطب الحياتي - جامعه بغداد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلأ وسهلأ بكم جميعأ .

الدار داركم . ياضيقنا لو زرتنا لوجدتنا نحن الضيوف وانت رب المنزل .

العراق - بغداد .


البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (16 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام الله على الجميع 

جزاك الله خير اخي احمد اسماعيل على هذه الفكرة الجميلة و انشاء الله ستكون في ميزان حسناتك

اخوكم في الله عبدالله عارف من بحرين وقد درست صيانة اجهزة طبية في معهد و عملت في مجال تصليح اجهزة اسنان واية خدمة من بحرين حاضرين للاخوة


----------



## Bioengineer (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله منتدانا يحوي العديد من المهندسين والخبرات.

يالله يا شباب ورونا الأبداعات أين المواضيع.


----------



## khallood (18 سبتمبر 2006)

معكم 
خالد الرفاعي سنة رابعة هندسة طبية
جامعة دمشق ،، 
وانشالله انا جاهز للإفادة في حدود معرفتي


----------



## jado0o0 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير بتقريب المسافه بيننا
عبدالمجيد العمودي
خريج الجامعه الهاشميه بالاردن
جده_ المملكه العربيه السعوديه
متدرب في مستشفى بخش حاليا


----------



## eng_ahmad86 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

أحمد جلال 
من مصر 
طالب في الفرقه الثانيه بكلية الهندسة الالكترونيه وان شاء الله اتخصص طبي


----------



## wika (20 سبتمبر 2006)

معاكم

محمد 

بادرس السنة دى
بكارليوس هندسة طبية-أكاديمية الشروق-مصر


----------



## bisa (21 سبتمبر 2006)

معاكم بشمهوندسة بيسا .... هندسة طبية 
من مصر


----------



## رياح النصر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمد النجار فلسطيني بكالوريوس مصر سنه رابعه


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (8 نوفمبر 2006)

تحية الى الجميع
انا من العراق، طالب في الماجستير في قسم الهندسة الطبية - جامعة النهرين
أسكن في بغداد ، واهتم بمجال معالجة الصور الطبية


----------



## platinum_ouput (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الفكرة جيدة وأحيك


----------



## eng_3YASH (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين
م.علاء ابو عياش
مهندس معدات طبيه تخرجت من جامعه عمان الاهليه (الاردن)
فني الكترونيات
من فلسطين


----------



## الأمل (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الأحبة الكرام
السلام عليكم
أخوكم ومحبكم في الله
محمود الطاهر علي
سوداني الجنسية
موجود حاليا في أوكرانيا
قريبا إن شاء الله سأناقش
رسالة المجستير
طبعا هندسة معدات طبية


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

حقـــاً خـطـــــــــــــــــــوة رائــعـــــــــــــــــــــــــة .... تستحــــق كـل التقـــــديـــــــــــــــــــر

حــســــنـيـن عـلــــــي .... بـغــــداد - الـعـــــراق

بكالوريــوس في هندســـة الطـــب الحياتــــي Biomedical Engineering من كليــة الهندســـة - جامعـــة بـغــــداد 2000

ماجستيــر في الهندســـة الطـبـيـــة Medical Engineering من كليــة الهندســـة - جامعـــة النهريــن 2004

حاليـــــاً ... أعمل بأختصاصي .... كتدريســـــي في الجامعـــــة .....

تحيــــــاتــــــــــــــــــــي للجـمـيــــــــــــــــــــــــع ....


----------



## platinum_ouput (9 نوفمبر 2006)

انا شاكر الأهتمام انا اسمى عبد الرحمن وانا من مصر واخر سنة فى كلية الهندسة الألكترونية فى منوف وهى الكلية الوحيدة فى الشرق الأوسط وبقسم المعدات الطبية


----------



## dodo_bioeng (10 نوفمبر 2006)

_جميل جدا هذا الاقتراح وذلك لانه سوف يرجع الفائده علينا جميعا_
_دعاء من مصر_
_بكالوريوس هندسه طبيه جامعه حلوان_
_وارجوالافاده والاستفاده_


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

كل التوفيق لكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير

انا سوري حائز على بكالوريوس في هندسة المعدات الطبية من جامعة عجمان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - الامارات

حاليا اعمل بالسكرتارية التنفذية واعمال المكتب


----------



## yasser KHADRA (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*génie biomedical*

أشكركم كثيرا على هذا الملتقى الجيد و المفيد و هذا الفكرة الضرورية للتعارف و تبادل الخبره
أنا اسمي ياسر خضرا
- اجازه في الهندسة طبيه من جامعة دمشق 1999 
- دبلوم دراسات عليا في الهندسة الطبية من جامعة دمشق 2001 
- ماجستير معالجة صور و اشارات طبيه من فرنسا 2003
- حاليا انا في السنة الاخيرة من رسالة الدكتوراه في مجال التصوير الطبي ثلاثي الابعاد و تطبيقاته في فرنسا ايضا.

أنا جاهز لاي استفسار في ما يتعلق بالتصوير الطبي و تقنياته و لا سيما معالجة الصور و الاشارات الطبيه

اتمنى لكم النجاح و التوفيق في عملكم جميعا


----------



## akramaliraqi (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حياكم الله اخوتي الكرام .. وانشاء الله تكونون عونا لامتكم ولبلدانكم ..

اكرم العراقي 
مهندس طب حياتي 
العراق - محافظة واسط


----------



## القرشي (13 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية على هذ الموضوع 
اخوكم عمار من اليمن
سنة ثالثة هندسة طبية _ دمشق
وانا حاب اتعرف على كل مرتادي المنتدى


----------



## عمر14 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

يااشباب مافيه احد فني هنا مشاء الله كلكم مهندسين اللهم ازد وبارك

معكم عمر عبدالرحمن الهواوي

طالب مساعد مهندس كليه المجتمع جامعه الملك سعود
وارجو اني استفيد من القمم الموجودة هنا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibrahim el sayed (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس / ابراهيم السيد 
هندسة طبية _ المعهد العالى للهندسة مدينة الشروق
مهندس معايره الاجهزه الطبيه 
شركه الجيل 
مصر 
eng_elazab***********


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بيكم 
بلال عبد الحميد الحميد
طالب بالسنة الثالثة بالمعهد التكنولوجي العالي بمدينة العاشر من رمضان


----------



## عمار المتوكل (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للمنتدى والقائمين علية على اتاحة الفرصة للتعارف 
عمار المتوكل اليمن -صنعاء 
سنة رابعة جامعة دمشق


----------



## فداء (27 يوليو 2008)

م.فداء ادرس مشرفة مختبرات الطبية في الجامعة


----------



## فداء (27 يوليو 2008)

عفوا مهندسة اجهزة طبية اعمل مشرفة مختبر لطلبة الهندسة الطبية في جامعة بوليتكنيك فلسطين
على استعداد لاي استفسار
كما اود من الزملاء الذين يعملون في الشركات تزويدي بمادة تخصص الاجهزة التي يعملون في مجالها مع الشكر


----------



## مآثر العاني (29 يوليو 2008)

يااهلا بالجميع..
اني مآثر العاني
العراق_جامعة بغداد_هندسة الخوارزمي
مرحلة خامسة_هندسة الطب الحياتي
ان شاءالله نستفيد جميعا ونشرك ياخونا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابوعلوه (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
الموضوع جميل جدا واحب الاشاده بصاحب الفكره كما اتمني تثبيته ادعي علاء الدين عبدالرازق علي خريج كلية الهندسة والتكنولوجيا- قسم الاجهزة الطبية - جامعة الجزيرة-وساجيب علي كل التساولات التي املك لها اجابه


----------



## hilal_bn (10 أغسطس 2008)

تحياتي لجميع الأخوان في المنتدى
أحمد الهلال
جامعة حلب\الكترونيات طبية 
في السنة الخامسة


----------



## bu3mmar (11 أغسطس 2008)

هلا اخ هلال لقيت اهلا و حللت سهلا
انشاء الله تستفيد من الخبرات الموجوده و تفيدنا


ما في اخوة من البحرين؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احساس القلم (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
محمد الفريج دبلوم هندسة طبية السعودية بكالوريوس هندسة طبية الأردن متخصص بأجهزة التنفس وأجهزة الطرد المركزي حاصل على دورات بمجال الليزر الجراحي وليزر العيون متدرب بشركة سوماتكو للأجهزة الطبية ومستشفى المشاري بالرياض أتطلع بتكملة التخصص بمجال الليزر الجراحي بكندا أنا مستعد للرد عما أعرفه
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عيســـى (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
عيسى إبراهيم في السنة الخامسة هندسة بيوطبية وتصوير طبي جامعة سـطيـف الجزائر
أرجو أن يساهم هذا الفضاء في تطوير المهندس العربي


----------



## نورصباح المختار (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
انا نور صباح -العراق - بغداد
المرحلة الخامسة - هندسة طبية - كلية الهندسة - جامعة النهرين ...تحياتي


----------



## المهندسه زوله (19 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين الطبيين, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
أنا المهندسه زوله, هندسه طبيه حيويه, جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا..
وأتشرف بمعرفة جميع المهندسين الطبيين في هذا الملتقى الرائع..


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## احمد ستريك (19 أغسطس 2008)

*مهندس*

مهندس طبى/ احمد 
من مصر طاالب فى اكاديمية الشروق السنة الثالثة 
وانا فى الخدمة


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالبة مرحلة رابعة 
هندسة الأجهزة الطبية
أحيي جميع المشاركين في المنتدى
بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات اللطيفة

أتمنى أستفيد من خبراتكم و عندي مجموعة أسئلة عن بعض الأجهزة الطبية ممكن ؟؟؟


----------



## ymmb (20 نوفمبر 2008)

م. متخرج جديد من كلية الهندسة الطبية من جامعة مصر للعلوم و التكنولوجيا
من سوريا من سكان السعودية
مازلت أبحث عن عمل 
أملي أن يوفقني الله عزوجل لأن أعمل و أختص بأجهزة الأشعة التالية أو بأحدها :
MRI-Linear Accelerator-Gamma Knife-Gamma Camera
دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق


----------



## فهد الفهاد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

انا فهد من السعوديه طالب في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض تخصص اجهزه طبيه اخر سنه


----------



## totti_2020 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
م/ تامر قديح
بكالوريوس هندسة طبية حيوية من جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
مهندس صيانة لأجهزة المستشفيات في الإمارات
( اجهزة أشعة, تخدير, عمليات, تعقيم, طب عيون, Ecg , Eeg, Emg..... إلخ )*​


----------



## sarah.k (28 نوفمبر 2008)

تشرفنا. وأرجو الله أن ينفع بكم وبنا أمتنا الاسلامية
سارة خ. من لبنان. سنة أولى في جامعة امبيريال في لندن. اختصاص هندسة طبية

ان أمكنني المساعدة فيشرفني ذلك

السلام عليكم


----------



## حسام علوي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

:15: موضوع ثقيل بأسماء مهندسين :15:

أخوكـــم:  حســام محمد علوي
طالـب في جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا 
مستوى ثالث


----------



## المهندس الطبي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله يسرني فعلا ويبهج قلبي ان ارى هذا العدد الكبير من المهندسين العرب الاكفاء

معاكم مهندس سلطان الصدقة اجازة في الهندسة الطبية من جامعة دمشق 2006

حاليا اعمل في السعودية اختصاص اجهزة اشعة وعلاج اشعاعي بانواعها

سررت بمعرفتكم


----------



## ليدي لين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

انا لين من سوريا اتخرجت من الاردن هندسة طبية لي سته اشهر واعمل في مستشفى في جده


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الاسم : محمد عبد الباسط
الوظيفه: المدير العام لشركه الصفا الطبيه
البلد: مصر الحبيبه


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا
محمد الحفار من سورية( النبك) 
حاصل على دبلوم فني من جامعة دمشق 2005
وادرس حاليا بكالوريس في السنة الرابعة

وبالتوفيق يا مهندس سلطان الصدقة وبس تنزل على النبك خلينا نشوفك وسلم كتير على م. طارق وكل الشباب


----------



## bmeadil (31 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاسم : عادل محجوب محمد احمد 
خريج هندسة طبية حيوية جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا
تخصص فى اجهزة المعامل واجهزة الرقابة الدوائية


----------



## ymmb (29 يناير 2009)

تسرني معرفتك أخي المهندس سلطان الصدقة ... و أتمنى أن نكون على تواصل مع بعض ، فأنا سوري من سكان السعودية حاصل على درجة الدبلوم في التخدير و الإنعاش من جامعة حلب ثم حصلت على البكلوريوس في الهندسة الطبية من جامعة مصر للعلوم و التكنولوجيا و أرغب في أن يكون مجال عملي في أجهزة الأشعة التشخيصية منها و العلاجية (MRI-Linac-G.K-G.C-CT Scan-C.K)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسة جادة (29 يناير 2009)

أهلا بالجميع و بالأخ أحمد 
الاء داوود -هندسة طبية -الجامعة الهاشمية- الاردن


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 يناير 2009)

يسعدني ان ارحب بجميع المهندسين افضل ترحيب

الاسم : محمد مسعد يحيى القبالي
التخصص: مهندس اجهزه طبيه 
الحاله : fresh graduated , ( يعني ابحث عن عمل )


----------



## mohabd28eg (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
احييكم علي هذة الفكرة الرائعة
وانا اشترك معكم في اي مشروع يهدف الي تنمية قدراتنا الفنية والمهارية
اخوكم محمد ه طبية / القاهرة 
تخصص صيانة


----------



## جاكس (3 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جيد
انا عبد الغني من سوريا 
سنة رابعة هندسة الكترون اختصاص اجهزة طبية


----------



## حسام الوراقى (4 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

حسام الوراقى
السنة الأولى فى قسم المعدات الطبية والنظم
أكاديمية الشروق 
مصر


----------



## محمد ثابت مصباح ال (4 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم علي الا فاده


----------



## سالم باقيس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس/ سالم باقيس
اخر مستوى هندسة طبية
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا


----------



## سالم باقيس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

:7::68:
ا
لمهندس/ سالم باقيس
اخر مستوى هندسة طبية
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا:56:


----------



## bme-fuad (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انا سعيد جداَ وبتشرف بالتعرف على حضرتكم 
ونتبادل الخبرات في هذا الملتقى الرائع
م.فؤاد الراعي 
مهندس أجهزة طبية - اليمن


----------



## قسوم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ابارك لكم هذا المنتدي الرائع وارجو ان تعم الفائد للجميع 
اخوكم المهندس قاسم : مهندس اجهزه طبيه من فلسطين المحتله واعمل في مستشفي بقسم المختبرات وعملت ايضا باجهزه الكليه الصناعيه واريد ان اتعمق بجميع الاجهزه وخصوصا اجهزه الاشعه .


----------



## almathhji (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا معجب كثير بهذا الصرح العلمي الذي اصبح منفذ لكل من لديه استفسار او سؤال في مجال الاجهزه الطبيه 
انا اخوكم 
م- اسامه المذحجي ادرس الماجستير في جامعة بيتربورج الكهروتقنيه بطرسبورج-روسيا الاتحاديه


----------



## احسان الوشاح (18 يناير 2010)

old jeddah clinic?


----------



## احسان الوشاح (18 يناير 2010)

خريج سنة 97 من الاردن مهندس اشعة و قسطرة في جدة حاليا


----------



## انا و انت (25 يناير 2010)

اهنيك اخي المهندس احمد اسماعيل على هذه الفكره الاكثر من رائعه ونتمنى انها تتنفذ 
انا المهندس ايمن بدر الدين


----------

